# cole



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

How is Cole Aldrich doing in camp? do you all think he will make team and impact?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This team is desperate for competent bigs. He's a pretty good bet to beat out C.J. Leslie for the 13th spot on the active roster (assuming Tim Hardaway Jr has already locked up the 12th man role), I'd say.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

He has a good shot at making the team.



RollWithEm said:


> This team is desperate for competent bigs. He's a pretty good bet to beat out C.J. Leslie for the 13th spot on the active roster *(assuming Tim Hardaway Jr has already locked up the 12th man role)*, I'd say.


:hano:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sure things:

Melo
Tyson
Shump
Il Mago
Amare
Felton
Prigioni
JR
MWP
Kenyon
Beno
I would say Timmy Jr and Cole Aldrich are the most likely candidates for the 12th and 13th roster spots right now. Wouldn't you?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> Sure things:
> 
> Melo
> Tyson
> ...


Amare right now is a non factor(that might change), JR is injured and suspended 5 games, and Beno is ehh. Tim Jr is going to get mins.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ender said:


> Amare right now is a non factor(that might change), JR is injured and suspended 5 games, and Beno is ehh. Tim Jr is going to get mins.


None of that changes the fact that those three will be on the active roster.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @IanBegley
> #Knicks keep Chris Smith, *Cole Aldrich* and Toure Murry on the 15-man roster, team announces.


...


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Cole beats out Smith and Murry to make the 13-man active roster for opening day.


----------

